# New Shanghai 35 Jewel Auto At The Amch/Pr



## AlbertaTime (Aug 1, 2009)

I loved this one as soon as I saw it on Taobao. It's an atypical, sort of more modern look than the usual Shanghai pieces and everything about it speaks to me from the light goldish iridescent sunburst dial and the black ring with goldtone indices to the entertaining display back. probably a quite recent build...I'd guess in the early-mid 2000s sometime.

35 jewel Shanghai B day-date automatic, mineral crystal, full stainless case...came on a bracelet I swapped for this leather (but it's a Shanghai leather strap)


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I think the dial is a great combination of colours & the hands really look good on the watch,

BR Martin


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Another beauty Ron - as ever !

Must get rid of my "Taboo" about "TaoBao" and give it a try :notworthy:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Meant to add, does the day wheel have the charcaters for each day as well as English Ron?


----------



## whatmeworry (Aug 28, 2010)

Nice one AT. I never get tired of seeing what Peace River has to offer.


----------



## AlbertaTime (Aug 1, 2009)

mel said:


> Meant to add, does the day wheel have the charcaters for each day as well as English Ron?


Thanks everybody for all the kind words.

The character is beside the day, Mel...see the boxes by "Sunday", for an example. The watch is bilingual


----------



## AlbertaTime (Aug 1, 2009)

mel said:


> Another beauty Ron - as ever !
> 
> Must get rid of my "Taboo" about "TaoBao" and give it a try :notworthy:


I tried a Taobao agent for this purchase, Mel and it went easily. Once I found what I wanted on Taobao, I just let the agent know, all in English, and they did all the middleman work for 10%. Easy.


----------

